# Ross from Craftbrewer in a dress!



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/13)

Now that I have your attention, I just couldn't help but share the festivities that were had last night.

This is from the launch of Holgates 1000th brew 'The Millenium Falcon' last night at Archive Beer Boutique in Brisbane.

Ross was in fine form.

Many more photos to come....


----------



## tricache (8/3/13)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## pommiebloke (8/3/13)

Thank Christ it wasn't the slave outfit from Return Of The Jedi. h34r:

Looking good guys.


----------



## Batz (8/3/13)

What a princess. :lol:


----------



## seamad (8/3/13)

brings a new slant to harden up princess


----------



## winkle (8/3/13)

Arrrggghhhh! my eyes!!!!


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/3/13)

Looks like it was a fun night. The Chewy costume looked like it would have been a warm night for someone.


----------



## NuggetSA (8/3/13)

Geez, Princess Leia really has let herself go...


----------



## edschache (8/3/13)

I hope those foils on chewy contain hops 

I managed to completely forget about this even though you told me about it on Tuesday!


----------



## Paul H (8/3/13)

Rossco what were you thinking that's just frightening & I'm not sure about trademarks but surely that's a breach of good taste? 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## tallie (8/3/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks like it was a fun night. The Chewy costume looked like it would have been a warm night for someone.


That was Josh - I think he spent half the night in the cold room!

It was a good night with some good beers! Shame we had to leave early, but I think my head is all the better for it this morning


----------



## bradsbrew (8/3/13)

Actually I think he/she looks rather attractive. Breasts seem a bit larger too. Bit of nipple action too, what a temptress.


----------



## Batz (8/3/13)

Princess Leia looks pregnant, what goes on out at Craftbrewer and closing time. :huh: :lol:


----------



## pommiebloke (8/3/13)

winkle said:


> Arrrggghhhh! my eyes!!!!


Rub some StarSan in there and don't fight the foam!


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/13)

Was he wearing a G string underneath I wonder, or just cottontails.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/13)

Always picked him as Tranny , now the proof.
This digital show is here to stay.
Nev


----------



## Paul H (8/3/13)

Josh isn't wearing a costume..


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/13)

Umm screen saver or dart board, hard choice :lol:
Nev


----------



## Rowy (8/3/13)

My informants tell me that Chewy was a little bit dusty this morning. In fact his new name is Chuckbacca. The last I saw the Princess she was leading Anthony into the cold room to take a bit of her 'royal perogative'. What disturbed me was that Anthony seemed happy if not entirely excited by the prospect.


----------



## tricache (8/3/13)

This is why I love craft beer...you wouldn't see the heads of CUB doing this :lol:


----------



## bum (8/3/13)

The only reason you don't see it is because you can't afford the rates where they do it.


----------



## scottc1178 (8/3/13)

Star wars nerds everywhere now have another picture of Leia to pleasure themselves to... Do I detect just a hint of high beaming?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/3/13)

scottc1178 said:


> Star wars nerds everywhere now have another picture of Leia to pleasure themselves to... Do I detect just a hint of high beaming?


A HINT????? He nearly put my eye out....


----------



## Rowy (8/3/13)

Anymore on huigh beam and he would have needed a dipper switch. He said to me this morning that he found it strange and yet highly arousing.........................................


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/3/13)

Beer goggles aren't helping here!!!


----------



## Batz (8/3/13)

Not much reponse from the Craftbrewer team.....feeling a little slow today?


----------



## Ross (8/3/13)

Just spotted this thread....

I'm dreading the pics from later in the night....

You bastard King Brown


----------



## DU99 (8/3/13)

Hope your Guys enjoyed the beer


----------



## diydave (8/3/13)

May the Froth be with you.

always wondered what you guys? looked like, no I can put a face to the voice!!!!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/13)

More pics these are going viral !


----------



## Tony (8/3/13)

just dont let him on a ride on lawnmower


----------



## browndog (8/3/13)

Here is the Princess flashing a bit of leg.


----------



## Batz (8/3/13)

browndog said:


> Here is the Princess flashing a bit of leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG :blink:


----------



## DU99 (8/3/13)

imagine getting into a lift with that group

Like the person in background on the phone


----------



## Tony (8/3/13)

DU99 said:


> imagine getting into a lift with that group
> 
> Like the person in background on the phone


Id get in a lift wit the person in the background


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/13)

Tony said:


> Id get in a lift wit the person in the background


Go you halfs , you have the top.


----------



## Crusty (8/3/13)

Who is that in the backgound?
She's obviously lost my number & desperately trying to find it.
Use the force girly, use the force.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/3/13)

Crusty said:


> Who is that in the backgound?
> She's obviously lost my number & desperately trying to find it.
> Use the force girly, use the force.


I think she is dobbing you in for being a stalker.


----------



## Crusty (8/3/13)

Yep it's me, Luke SkyStalker.


----------



## spog (8/3/13)

be buggered if i am going to watch any future starwars sequels...cheers...spog...


----------



## givemeamash (8/3/13)

was heading into cb in the morning, prefer to be served by the fett


----------



## Mattress (8/3/13)

Apparently international homebrew day this year is on May the 4th.

Ross might have to pull the skirt and buns out again.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/3/13)

Back by popular request....

Here is another photo of the debauchery.....


----------



## Rowy (9/3/13)

She has a good grip on that sword................................ h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Back by popular request....
> 
> Here is another photo of the debauchery.....


More More


----------



## np1962 (9/3/13)

I don't get it.
Why is Ross wearing his monks costume from ANHC?
:lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/13)

I heard he also wears that get up to Sporties in Brisbane .
Very popular he is, yes.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/13)

bump


----------



## Smokomark (9/3/13)

You're loving this aren't you Nev?

Have you got a thing for blokes in skirts?


----------



## Batz (9/3/13)

smokomark said:


> You're loving this aren't you Nev?
> 
> Have you got a thing for blokes in skirts?



I think your being a bit of a knob Nev.


----------



## Jazman (9/3/13)

Hey rosco maybe your should of had the craftbrewer logo and web addy so u get more adds for your company but main thing was the beer good


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/3/13)

Batz said:


> I think your being a bit of a knob Nev.


Yes and............................


----------



## Fish13 (9/3/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes and............................


 jyo has a nice set of legs!!!


----------

